# Poor/Uneven Handling



## codefreak13 (Aug 24, 2013)

My '14 1LT has 83k on it. I've started a few different threads around here as I decided on replacing worn parts and trying to get another 50-75k out of it. I just change the original FR170 tires out for some Nokian Entyre 2.0s, hoping the old tires were the cause of a rather poor/uneven handling situation the car has slowly found itself in. No luck though, I can feel the difference in the tires and improved handling in cornering, but on the expressway and side streets in Chicago it still feels like I feel way too many smaller bumps. Bigger ones bottom out if they are too big, medium size ones feel harsh impact but don't bottom out. The rear seems to even off after 1 oscillation, so doesn't seem the rears are too bad. Body roll has always been terrible, particularly if I'm in a turn lane on a highway with cars going past in the next lane at 55 mph. The air pressure alone would rock the car left to right for 1-2s when a car would go by. Seems marginally better with the new tires but I only have 50 mi on them. Had wheels balanced, but no alignment at all since I bought it. One of the original tire showed some extra wear on the outside compared to the other 3 but I just noticed that yesterday, and not sure which position it was in when it was wearing down since they had been rotated 500 mi ago.

Just wanted some thoughts on what it might be. I figure I can change both the front struts and rear springs soon, get the moog link stabilizers, and check the alignment, but not sure what other suspension components may contribute to this sort of experience.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd start with new struts, rear shocks, and metal sway bar end links. Mine were noticeably worn by 50k on it and the bump absorbtion was definitely lacking. Check for play in control arms as well before you order parts. 

I highly recommend the Bilstein B6 if you can get your hands on them. I've heard that there's supplier wait lists lately. 

Doubtful the springs are sagging yet. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Balancing & Alignment?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does your car bounce up and down like a rubber band everytime you hit a bump? That tells your right there the struts and shocks are worn out. If the struts are dead. The tires won't kiss the road with every little bump. Makes for piss poor handling. I won't write how i learned that. 

You can test your suspension by putting your weight on the front and back of car. Jump off. The car shouldn't move much. If it does. Time for new struts and shocks. 

Life span of shocks and struts is only 50k miles or 4 - 5 years. Although some would argue 100k miles. I haven't seen any last that long. 

Do a google for ride height. And Measure according to instructions. If car sits lower then specification. That's sagging springs. Measure all 4 corners.
I don't know what the spec is or how it's done or I'd post it. I used to have a book with ride height specs for all vehicles but it's hiding somewhere. 

Do you have all 4 matching tires? Mismatched tires don't perform well. Bias and radials perform even less well. But I don't think bias is around much anymore. 

And, as mentioned above. Check worn control arm bushings. Loose tie rod ends. Hub bearings. Ball joints. 

How's your alignment. That should be done on a yearly basis. Have the 4 wheel alignment check. If a rear wheel is out. That would also cause handling problems.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

:iagree:

Body roll = bad shocks/struts and or anti-sway bars(end-links/bushings). Springs don't typically need replacement unless they're physically broken or like previously stated where they don't meet the required ride height specification.

Bad alignment can also cause an unstable feeling after hitting a bump in the road and will typically give signs of excessive treadwear on a tire/s.

My bro had a 2001 Jimmy 4x4 and complained of unstable driving. I took it for a ride on the highway and couldn't believe how bad it was when you'd hit a bump and it would bounce so much. It felt as if it would shoot off into the other lane it was so bad. I replaced all shocks with Bilstein and it rode like new again.

I've tried many different brands of suspension parts on many different cars. My opinion and suggestion is to stay OEM. I know Monroe is a big name, but I just don't ever feel aftermarket is as good as whatever OEM parts were used on the vehicle. I just did struts on a Dodge Journey and bought them from Mopar Direct, was a perfect install and a perfect result in ride quality.


----------



## codefreak13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone, sounds like I'm on the right track and might as well get the struts & shocks replaced and get an alignment (which I admit I have never had done in the 83k on the car). I have time this upcoming week as I am off and can't wait on the Bilsteins so probably going to go with KYBs. 

Side question, KYB has a complete assembly for the fronts (Strut-Plus SR4317/8). Any advantages to going with those over just replacing the shocks (other than ease of installation) if the assumption is none of the other parts are actually worn/faulty?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd buy Boge/Sachs or Delco before I'd buy another KYB product.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That's a really good price for a complete assembly of strut and spring. Defenitly the way I'd go. 

Don't forget the rear shocks also. 

I don't see any reason to go with KYB though. Gabriel, Monroe or MacPherson should be just fine. Unless you want to spend the extra money.


----------



## codefreak13 (Aug 24, 2013)

The KYBs are cheaper than all but the Gabriels. I've gone with struts/shocks and the Moog link bar for now, and will get them on next week. I'll update with my thoughts after I get some miles on them.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Prior experience with KYB is that their mounts aren’t that great. Had one explode on me about a month and a half after install. Will never run them again. Have ran their bare struts with no issues though. 

I have ran both Gabriel and Monroe loaded assemblies on other cars with no issues at all along with a couple sets of Moog.


----------

